# Anybody riding a classic????



## junkman

With all this snow I'm thinking about getting my old 1970 Ski Doo 336 out for some fun and maybe some fishing too.Anybody else enjoy riding the old classics?


----------



## ski-doo583

Vintage snowmobiling is very popular but I don’t think you’re going to find much action on this site about this subject 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail&walleye

I just picked up a mid 80s citation. I love the simplicity of it. It's a 1 cylinder engine. No power but it is very smooth


----------



## Buddwiser

I don't know if its considered a classic but this is my 1989 Yamaha Phazer II. I don't trail ride it (been thinking of doing so though), just use it for ice fishing.


----------



## MEL

Old sleds just beat the hell out of you.the suspension 20+ years ago sucked. Couldn't take them out for a 300 mile weekend like the new ones without jacking your back up.
No thanks. Unless you just ride them on perfect, flat ground like a little old lady.


----------



## Buddwiser

MEL said:


> Old sleds just beat the hell out of you.the suspension 20+ years ago sucked.


Yeah....mine doesn't exactly ride like a Cadillac which is the main reason I haven't had it on the trails. I may take it up to the trails out of Sandusky for a short ride, just to do it.


----------



## tgafish

Would love to find a late 70's Rupp 440 Nitro. Dad had one for one year and sold it the next year cause he said it was too f***ing fast LOL. I was too young to ride it. Had an obessesion with owning one ever since


----------



## pilatusbahn

My Grandpa was one of the first Polaris dealers in MI.
Pic in their basement of the 1st Sno Traveler (tobaggan with an engine in back).
Then he'd get a new "demo" sled every year.
But I think the best machine was an '81 Indy Light he got for my Grandma...that thing hauled @$$!
Funniest thing, she always said it was "too fast" for her.
But at 11 years old it was a kids dream machine with weight v. power ratio.


Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Divers Down

These are 99s, maybe not classics but probably outdated by today’s standards. I luv em! Every time I ride, it brings back memories of my youth plus new sled prices are just insane!!


----------



## dabarra3

Got this out of someone’s backyard for 100$, 
Only had 1000 miles on it. This will be my 2nd season putting miles on her.


----------



## MEL

dabarra3 said:


> View attachment 344451
> 
> Got this out of someone’s backyard for 100$,
> Only had 1000 miles on it. This will be my 2nd season putting miles on her.


My back hurts just looking at it.


----------



## Walleyze247

Check out Larry the Enticer on you tube. He does funny stuff on vintage sleds, "I'm just gonna send it."


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Growing up in the 90's we had a cabin between lake city and kalkaska. My dad bought 2 sleds off one of the neighbors for us kids. 1970 MotoSki 340 and 400. They ripped, or so I thought as a 10 year old. Lol The only problem is that we spent a lot time working on them to keep them running and then the 400 died on us several miles from the cabin. My dad came and hauled it back to the cabin and then started looking at new sleds. In 1997 he bought 2 brand new Arctic Cat Jag 440's. As a 12-16 year old kid with free reign and a full tank of gas to go anywhere we wanted that was heaven. 

In metal shop class in high school a buddy and I put that 340 engine on a go cart. That cart was slow to take off but turned into a suicide mission when you held it wide open. Lol


----------



## HTC

My dad sold and serviced Arctic Cats for a little over 20 years in Central NY. We still have a 440 Cheetah, 1976 I think. It is in mint condition and he has every spare part, (less the tunnel, hood and skis) to keep it going. While we start it every year, it hasn't been down the trail in probably 20 years?


----------



## TK81

tgafish said:


> Would love to find a late 70's Rupp 440 Nitro. Dad had one for one year and sold it the next year cause he said it was too f***ing fast LOL. I was too young to ride it. Had an obessesion with owning one ever since


A neighbor about 5 houses down had one of these. Probably about 74 or so. It would rip. I never had a sled myself, but the guy next door had an Alpine and a Boa Ski. Other neighbors had Chapparals and one guy had a Scorpion Stinger. When we moved, one of my new neighbors was a race car driver that ended up dying racing sleds. His step-son inherited his mercury trail twister that was set up for racing. That sled would haul.


----------



## flyrodder46

When the Artic Cat Cheetah first came out (1971 for the 1972 year) I was racing sleds for a group here in NE Indiana, and the dealer managed to get me the 440 Demo sled that Artic Cat had on the summer promotional tour. I raced it a few times in the "grass drags" and had planned to race it on the lakes here in In. and on the tracks in Mi. However, I was on my way to work one morning when a dump truck made a right turn from the center lane in front of me on my motorcycle and I spent that winter in a back brace, leg cast and on crutches. Did not stop me from riding, but they wouldn't let race with my leg in a cast. Kept that sled for over 20 years, loved riding it, although it was a little rough on the trails compared to what is available now.


----------



## Buddwiser

I sold the Phazer I pictured here to a MS member a few weeks ago and immediately had sellers remorse. On top of that, I'm now seeing all kinds of articles on Facebook about vintage sled meets, swaps, rides and races. Where the heck was all that stuff when I owned the darn thing.:banghead3 Still trying to make up my mind on whether or not to buy another sled but if I do, it will be something that rides better than a brick on wheels.:lol:


----------



## Guy63

MEL said:


> My back hurts just looking at it.


Sounds like you need a wheelchair dude.


----------



## stebo

We still have a baby blue 1969 Sears Snow Cruiser. Single cylinder 309cc Kohler motor. Thing is a B to pull over. Lots of compression. We got it running around 10yrs ago. My great uncle bought it new. Not ours, but looks like the one in this pic.


----------



## Ranger Ray

I had an 82 John Deere Liquifire, mint condition. Wish I had never sold it.

Not my picture:


----------



## salmonslammer

That was my 2nd sled! 1st was a scorpion!

The old 1 lungers are awesome ice fishing sleds!


----------



## shannon391

My 97 Arctic cat rigged for fishing


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

We used to run a Bravo across frozen chisel plow. About 30 years ago.


----------

